# مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - من احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) اوعى يفوتكم



## alber_lovejesus (13 أكتوبر 2009)

انا جيبتلكم ترنيمة احبك يارب لقداسة البابا من شريط اعمق الحب الشريط اللى مكسر الدنيا لكورال داود المرنم 

احبك يارب
http://www.4shared.com/file/140662918/acd5e663/__online.html

اللى عايز باقى الشريط هنزله كله بس بعد م الاقى ردود


----------



## sherwt (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة  2009  اوعى يفوتكم*

*لا بجد الترنيمة لذيذة واللحن رائع والكلمات طبعا الواحد مش هيتكلم عليها وطبعا الصوت ومعروف كورال داود بكدا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا البير
وعايزين المزيد ربنا معاك واذكرنى فى صلاتك*


----------



## فلفل العجيب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة  2009  اوعى يفوتكم*

ربنا يعوضك عن تعبك


----------



## hobasobhi (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة  2009  اوعى يفوتكم*

شكرا جدا والفريق ده متخصص في قصائد البابا اتمني تنزيل باقي الشريط


----------



## دونا بنت البابا (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة  2009  اوعى يفوتكم*

ميرسي ع الترنيمة جاااااااااري التحميل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## alber_lovejesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*فين باقى الردود يا جماعة علشان انزل باقى الشريط*


----------



## منصور بشرى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة  2009  اوعى يفوتكم*

شكراا ............. الرب يبارك حياتك ............. جارى التحميل


----------



## geno_meran (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة  2009  اوعى يفوتكم*

:heat:





فلفل العجيب قال:


> ربنا يعوضك عن تعبك


----------



## gogoooo (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

جميلة جدااااااااااا الترنيمة
يلا نزلنا الشريط بقى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*جميله قوووووووووووى انا عارفاها
وهحملها اهو
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

شكرا 
جاري التحميل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*تم التحميل
بجد حلوة سمعتها
معزيه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بجد ميرسى ليك​*


----------



## alber_lovejesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*مستنى باقى الردود علشان انزل باقى الشريط يلا بسرعة​*


----------



## alber_lovejesus (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*ايه فين باقى الردود ولا مش عايزين باقى الشريط​*


----------



## besho55 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

جميـــــــــــــله خاااااااااالص

بس اتمنى اعرف مين الملحن اللى لحنها
ولو امكن اسم الموزع كمان


----------



## hobasobhi (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*الشريط رائع بس اتمني تكميل باقي الشريط وهل الشريط كله قصائد لقداسة البابا فقط ؟
*


----------



## magdyzaky (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
جااااااااااااااااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## anosh (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*ميرسى كتييييييييييير على تعبك
و جاااااااااااااااارى التحميل​*


----------



## Marmora-15 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

على فكرة انا بحب القصيدة دى جدا وكل قصائد البابا  Merci


----------



## cobcob (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب يا قوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*



alber_lovejesus قال:


> *ايه فين باقى الردود ولا مش عايزين باقى الشريط​*




*هل تنتظر عدد معين من المشاركات لاستكمال الشريط ؟

شكرا على الموضوع والمشاركة دائما 
ولكن

نرجو ان يكون ذلك بدون شروط *​


----------



## hobasobhi (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*


 اتمني فعلا يكون بدون شروط مجانا اخدتم مجانا اعطم ربنا يعطيك حسب تعبك ​


----------



## sherwt (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*وليه يا اخواتى ناخد ده من الاخ ألبير على اساس انها شروط وليه مايكونش على سبيل التشجيع والتحفيز دا حتى لو كان شروط احنا المفروض ناخدها على محمل كويس وهو التشجيع
على الاقل علشان نشجع بعض والناس تدى اكتر   "شجعوا صغار النفوس"
ربنا معاكم واذكرونى فى صلاتكم *


----------



## hobasobhi (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*


 التشجيع اكيد موجود بدون اي شروط اعتقد ان الناس مش هتبخل عليه بكلمة شكر وتشجيع لتعبه وتنزليه كل الشريط اعتقد التشجيع هيكون ليه اثر اقوي انه يحاول يجيب حاجات تانية للمنتدي ​


----------



## مدحت شحاتة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

ربنا يبرككككككككككك


----------



## magdy_sfwt (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*:smi420:*


----------



## magdy_sfwt (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

الرب يباركك ع مجهودك الرائع وانا مستنى تنزيل باقى الشريط لانى بصراحه انا بدور عليه من زمان


----------



## alber_lovejesus (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

انا هنزل باقى الشريط بس مستنى اجيب كمان كل ترنيمة من تاليف وتلحين مين وبعد دة هنزل الشريط كله 
وصلولى​


----------



## hobasobhi (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

*

 شكرا لاهتمامك وربنا يبارك حياتك وستنين رفع الشريط حتي من غير ما نعرف مين الي بيرنم او بيالف ممكن تبقي تكتبه بعد كدة وربنا يعوض تعبك *​


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

اوكى


سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

_شكرا للمجهود الجميل

الرب يباركك​_


----------



## vena21 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) الحائز على افضل شريط لسنة 2009 اوعى يفوتكم*

انا سمعتها قبل كده و بجد جميله قوى


----------



## dody 1982 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - من احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) اوعى يفوتكم*

حلوه اوي ميرسي ليك بجد


----------



## sherwt (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - من احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) اوعى يفوتكم*

*لو عايزين الشريط كامل هو نازل كموضوع جديد فى نفس القسم ده قسم الترانيم
وربنا معاكم*


----------



## ramrom88 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - من احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) اوعى يفوتكم*

مرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييرر انا فعلا بحبها جدا


----------



## MMM_2010 (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - من احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) اوعى يفوتكم*

شكرا على الترنيمة 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## rammrommm (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - من احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) اوعى يفوتكم*

merci yan 7oby


----------



## ramezmikhael (17 مارس 2010)

*رد: مفاجأة 2009 ترنيمة أحبك يا رب فى خلوتى - من احدث شريط لكورال داود المرنم (اعمق الحب ) اوعى يفوتكم*

thank you very much man


----------

